# Emoticons?



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 11, 2006)

I know everyone here will have a love/hate thing going for these, but I thought I'd suggest it anyway...

What if we could submit customized emoticons? Maybe have a category for it, such as DA has, and the ability to add our own tag for the use of them -

ie :yay! :wtf? mgwtf! :bleh

This is something in use on EZBoard actually, but it only applies to your specific MB.

Fun idea with this being...You could add series, or species based ones. For instance, I have my own set based on my character Rebound.


----------



## cpctail (Jan 11, 2006)

Emoticons are very fun, yesh could we have more, please?


----------



## Tiitha (Jan 13, 2006)

Emoticons are fine, I just don't want them forced, since some are used a LOT ( i.e. XD <3  ) and tend to get annoying to look at in image form.


----------



## Threyon (Jan 19, 2006)

I think emoticons would be awesome. They could be set up so you need to encase them in symbols like [] or :: so nobody is forced to use them. I also second the motion for user-added smileys.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 19, 2006)

Threyon said:
			
		

> I think emoticons would be awesome. They could be set up so you need to encase them in symbols like [] or :: so nobody is forced to use them. I also second the motion for user-added smileys.


Well, I think I'm for emoticons.  We'll get that in down the road. I really dig that idea, actually.

I'm working on a revamped layout for the site right now called iFinity. Once we get that up and get the site look a bit more slick, I'll start making some emoticons and work with implementation on that

But first we're going to revamp the upload process. It's a bit more important.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah. *nods* I actually have a set entirely of cheetahs, which I need to rework a little bit anyway. If you want it, I can fix it up some (it was my first set) and let y'all use it.


----------



## kayanamasha (Jan 20, 2006)

u need emoticons ? brb!


----------



## Xax (Jan 20, 2006)

パタ& said:
			
		

> u need emoticons ? brb!



I approve highly of your username.


----------



## kayanamasha (Jan 20, 2006)

*hides*


----------



## Lloxie (Jan 21, 2006)

That sounds like an awesome idea.... custom emoticons. Yush. I thoroughly agree. <^.^> I would, however, also like to say they shouldn't be forced. It's iritating to have the ASCII emoticons automatically turned into some image if you do't want them to. <<


----------



## Threyon (Jan 23, 2006)

パタ& said:
			
		

> u need emoticons ? brb!



Is that the cat from the Hayao Miyazaki film 'Kiki's Delivery Service'?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 23, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Yeah. *nods* I actually have a set entirely of cheetahs, which I need to rework a little bit anyway.


*perks up ears*. Cheetahs, did you say? 

_Surprised I ain't seen those on the VCL Forums... ^^_


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 23, 2006)

*laughs* Sure, if you want to see the set, just lemme know.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Lloxie said:
			
		

> I would, however, also like to say they shouldn't be forced. It's iritating to have the ASCII emoticons automatically turned into some image if you do't want them to. <<


Agreed


----------



## Myr (Jan 23, 2006)

Perhaps species-related emoticons would be a good idea? They could be shown by selecting the species (or generic) from a drop down box. It could be a long term project since so many icons would need to be done, but it would be better than the generic emoticons most sites have.

And honestly, I just want some dragon emoticons. 8)


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 23, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> *laughs* Sure, if you want to see the set, just lemme know.


*purrpurrpurr*. Yes, please.

Heh, sorry, I'd missed your reply because you managed to squeak that in the couple of minutes between mine!

=
@Auroran; yeah, might be interesting to get the nod on something like that so we could have people setting aside useable (own/public source) emoticons in advance of any coding to facilitate their display.

What d'ya think, Dragoneer?


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jan 24, 2006)

Threyon said:
			
		

> パタ& said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it kinda looks like the cat from DBZ that sit's on proffessor brief's shoulder all the time.... or maybe the one from Trigun.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Jan 24, 2006)

Icon emoticons? They're one of the biggest internet evils. 

Use text emoticons instead >:E


----------



## yak (Jan 24, 2006)

> Use text emoticons instead


sorry. cannot agree with you there.. not only it takes time to understand just what emotion is depicted in it (great start for misunderstandings), it actually takes a lot more time to learn. a totally usless knowledge i think...
a proper use of 'pragma' and the 'cache-control' headers will save you time, bandwith and nerves.

i know it has been sugested before, more then one time even, but it would be totally cool to have some sort of 'smiley' module people could use to post the traditional and the custom added smileys in just about any text field. it could be implemented as the really simple to code floating javascript menu on the right with the minimize button. any text output to the browser would go through the 'smiley converter', thus changing the [:winkk:] definition to the apropriate image. registered users then would have an acess to that module, so they can add/remove traditional smilies they use/do not use often and submit their  own custom smileys/mood themes. customize the smiley module in their own profile.
i know that would induce a bit more server load, but heh, the load usually never goes higher then 5%... so why not use it for something usefull?

edit: changed the name of the example emoticon ..


----------



## wut (Jan 24, 2006)

Text emoticons rule the day.


----------



## Threyon (Jan 24, 2006)

We could put the text emoticon under the alt/title attribute of the image, so you could know which it is.


----------

